

AWS Management Console for iPhone - rschmitty
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2013/03/aws-management-console-for-iphone.html

======
NathanKP
Very nice! I'm trying it out right now and it feels very speedy, and actually
much more responsive than the web app. Of course this is probably because the
iPhone app has far fewer features to bloat it.

------
hcarvalhoalves
_Badly_ needed app. Actually surprised it took them so long to release one.

------
xauronx
Very awesome. Thank you for letting me know about this. Downloading now.

